# Clown loaches with carpet plants such as glossostigma?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I was just wondering if clown loaches would rip up my newly planted glosso carpet that took countless hours to put down. 

If anyone wants them actually by the way, i do have an ad in the B/S/T section in GTAA


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Eventually, they will uproot them. Clowns likes to dig into the substrate to look for snails.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## nwfishrescue (Jul 23, 2011)

*clowny*

My clown doesn't "fish" around the bottom. He only eats floating food. Guess he is strange that way. Probably thinks he is a goldfish. I would love to purchase your clown fish. Where are you located?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

nwfishrescue said:


> My clown doesn't "fish" around the bottom. He only eats floating food. Guess he is strange that way. Probably thinks he is a goldfish. I would love to purchase your clown fish. Where are you located?


I'm in Markham, at 16th and warden, it's under my name on the left side 

I'm going to put them in today and just see how it goes. wish me luck guys!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

These guys have ripped out half of my glosso carpet allready! 
I'm ripping my hair out! it took me so long to plant all of that :/


----------

